# Sitting Bull



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

crappy fuzzy phone pic. Tricky on this one because the original is so small. Plus being a top/half and not just a face, the original face doesnt have too much detail to work from.... still struggling with the facial features as it strays a bit from the source pic. Anyway I should be able to finish it this weekend.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this one. You do great work, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Much appreciated Don.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another beautiful piece Jeff! Really liking this one!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous! Great attention to detail!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Thanks very much you guys..here it is finished.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you finish your drawings so quickly?


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

I cant explain it other than to say I get an average of 2-3 hours a day in (usually in the evenings). I can't just sit and watch tv, I need to draw at the same time.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow! Fabulous finish!


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

That is really good! I especially wowed the blanket and pants. Very nice detail.


----------

